# Error code 54



## ajaya21 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,

Since last couple of weeks, intermittently i am getting error code 54 on dashboard of my diesel automatic version. while surfing on Net, realised it is shown for "water in fuel filter". 

When i took car to Chevrolet service station, engineer said there was water in fuel filter which he wiped off but the code remained and is now advising me to replace fuel tank body. I am not convinced it will resolve the problem and needed.

Has anyone ever come across this Error code before? and what was done to remove it?

many thanks,


----------



## sambhi123 (Feb 14, 2020)

ajaya21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since last couple of weeks, intermittently i am getting error code 54 on dashboard of my diesel automatic version. while surfing on Net, realised it is shown for "water in fuel filter".
> 
> ...


how did u get ride of that code


----------

